# non-plumber w/ a washing mach. drainage question



## brax (Apr 16, 2012)

i am about to try to build a discharge line for my washer. it is a rural area with no codes or restrictions. 

a guy at lowe's said that i could run a 2 inch line into a 2' x 2' pit with gravel.

i'm thinking this might work given that i will only do about 3 to 4 loads per week.

i don't have the $1K to pay a plumber, but i also don't want to create some kind of on - going problem with lint removal.

any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

brax said:


> i am about to try to build a discharge line for my washer. it is a rural area with no codes or restrictions.
> 
> a guy at lowe's said that i could run a 2 inch line into a 2' x 2' pit with gravel.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Lmao.... here's come the mod sharks...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

brax said:


> *a guy at lowe's said that i could run a 2 inch line into a 2' x 2' pit with gravel.*


Those Lowe's guys are soooooo crazy, LOL! Always joking around and passing off killer one-liners to customers.:jester: It's how they keep the mood light and show their friendliness to customers. Killer!!! Best one-liner I've heard there yet. Hopefully they print that one in their corporate training manual so that other plumbing department associates can use it. Silly bunch! Love it! Did he tell you any more good ones? Do tell! :laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:hang::hang::hang::hang::hang:.....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

brax said:


> i am about to try to build a discharge line for my washer. it is a rural area with no codes or restrictions.
> 
> a guy at lowe's said that i could run a 2 inch line into a 2' x 2' pit with gravel.
> 
> ...


Was the guy at Lowes named " Jnohs"?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Was the guy at Lowes named " Jnohs"?


 
I think is name was HANDY HACK:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This is some kind of joke right?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think it's necessary to mock you, but you won't find help with that here.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## JNOHZ (Apr 12, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Was the guy at Lowes named " Jnohs"?


I work at Home Depot and I know all gravel pits must be 3x3x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

JNOHZ said:


> I work at Home Depot and I know all gravel pits must be 3x3x3 :thumbsup:


Thats what it say in your HD Manual .... but 2x2x2 pit works just fine at my home


----------



## brax (Apr 16, 2012)

typical plumbing jerkoffs


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

2x2 is kinda large, why work so hard?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

brax said:


> typical plumbing jerkoffs


I am glad we could meet or exceed your expectations...

You are welcome


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

